# teint brouillé



## oui translate

Bonjour,

J'ai beosin d'aide:

"Une peau brouillée"....

Comment le traduire en espagnol??

Ce n'est pas "une peau terne", mais brouillée...

Merci pour votre aide,

Oui Translate

En faite, c'est le "*teint brouillé"* dont j'ai besoin de traduire.
Merci!


----------



## Domtom

-
tez turbada / alterada / enturbiada.

(tez est un substantif féminin)


----------



## oui translate

Muchas gracias!

TEZ ENTURBIADA me parece bien...yo estaba pensando en: PIEL COLOR CENIZA, TONO CENIZO.....

QCual es su opinion?

Gracias,

OT


----------



## Domtom

oui translate said:


> TEZ ENTURBIADA me parece bien...yo estaba pensando en: PIEL COLOR CENIZA, TONO CENIZO.....
> 
> ¿Cuál es tu opinión?


 
Se llama _tez_ a la superficie del rostro humano.

Bueno, ya con tu pregunta, es que depende. Si tu contexto deja entrever que se trata del tono de color que adquiere la tez (por causas varias: cambio de estado emocional, maquillar el rostro...), sí que habrá que buscar un... eso, un tono de color. Pero si por el contexto no se trata del colorido que adquiere la tez, sino de la expresión de la misma, la cosa puede cambiar. Digo "puede" porque la palabra _enturbiada _casi puede servir para los dos contextos: el agua está clara y transparente cuando está limpia, pero está enturbiada cuando adquiere un colorido de agua algo sucia ; el rostro puede enturbiarse: podemos ver que la persona se pone como preocupda, turbada, inquieta, alterada...

¿Cuál es, pues, tu contexto?

-
¡Ah! Otra cosa, mira la definición DRAE de 

*enturbiar*. tr. Hacer o poner turbio algo. U.t.c. prnl. // 2. Turbar, alterar el orden. // 3. Oscurecer lo que estaba claro y bien dispuesto. U.t.c. prnl.


----------



## oui translate

Si, exactamente.

me parece que me quedo con la opcion "tez enturbiada", tiene mucho sentido, ademas, en google, es muy comunmente utilizado ( el termino).

Mil gracias, ha sido una gran ayuda.

OT


----------



## Domtom

-
También puede valer:

rostro enturbiado.

---

Pour aller plus loin: pluriel de tez : teces.


_*EDIT:*_ También mira si te sirve _expresión enturbiada_.
-


----------



## Mariarayen

Para el caso de tez se usa turbado, mucho más que enturbado, al menos donde yo vivo.


----------



## oui translate

Perfecto!!!!

Mil gracias!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour



Domtom said:


> Bueno, ya con tu pregunta, es que depende.


_Un teint brouillé_ no depende de nada más que del estado de salud de una persona y suele ser el resultado de un estómago _barbouillé_. (por enfermedad o resaca )

La _tez enturbiada/ turbia/ túrbida_ son perfectos.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## oui translate

Gracias a Mariarayen  y Cintia&martine....

Todas las sugerencias han sido una gran ayuda!


----------



## Eva Maria

oui translate said:


> Gracias a Mariarayen y Cintia&martine....
> 
> Todas las sugerencias han sido una gran ayuda!


 
Je suis d'acord avec Mariarayen (mais seulement avec elle!)

En español jamás he visto usar "enturbiado" ni "túrbido" para describir un rostro o una cara, ni tampoco una tez ni una piel. 

Además no es lo mismo la expresión del rostro o de la cara, que el tono o color de la tez o piel.

Se dice:

- Tez turbia / Piel turbia (El tono)

- Cara turbia / Rostro turbio (La expresión)

Pero:

- Cara turbada / Rostro turbado (La expresión)

NOTA: "Turbio" y "Turbado" tampoco significan lo mismo, como se puede apreciar.

EM


----------



## oui translate

Muchas gracias!!!!


----------



## Marcelot

Estoy de acuerdo con Eva María: Una piel turbia, enturbiada o túrbida no me parecen opciones adecuadas... creo que nadie lo diría.

He visto varias veces el término francés en textos de maquillaje.
Te doy ideas: "tez apagada, sin brillo, opaca", son términos que me parecen mucho más utilizados.

Saludos .


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Sería absolutamente incapaz de describir un _teint brouillé_ pero sí sé distinguirlo de un _teint "terne"_ que, en mi humilde opinión, corresponde a los adjetivos que acabas de ofrecernos, Marcelot.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Marcelot

Cintia: Quizás tengas razón, quizás los adjetivos tengan más que ver con "terne" que con "brouillé"...
Pero, ¿te parece que "apagado" se aleja mucho de "brouillé"?

El problema, insisto, es que las opciones propuestas no me parecen naturales.
Nunca he oído que alguien dijera "una tez enturbiada", en cambio sí lo he oído y leído en francés.

Tal vez a alguien se le ocurra algo mejor, ojalá .


----------



## Domtom

-


Cintia&Martine said:


> _Un teint brouillé_ no depende de nada más que del estado de salud de una persona y suele ser el resultado de un estómago _barbouillé_.


 


Marcelot said:


> He visto varias veces el término francés en textos de maquillaje.


 
¿En qué quedamos? ¿Sólo para el reflejo en la tez consecuencia del estado de salud o también puede ser a causa de haberse maquillado?


----------



## Marcelot

Domtom: Yo me refería al maquillaje.
Te puedes aplicar una base de maquillaje si tienes "le teint brouillé", de esa manera el rostro te queda más luminoso.

Además, como dijo Cintia, puedes no sentirte bien y tener "le teint brouillé".

Saludos .


----------



## Domtom

-
Pero también te puedes maquillar para parecer enfermo, ¿no? En la época del Romanticismo esto era típico. A la gente le gustaba maquillarse enblanqueciendo el rostro... Un rostro así de blanco... les evocaba esa imagen de moribundo...  No sé qué verían de agradable en ello  , pero... estaba de moda  .

En este caso, ¿no se puede decir "son _teint brouillé_ a été fait par une esthéticienne"? Pregunto, ¿eh?, que yo no entiendo de eso.

Por otro lado, traducido al lenguaje de los colores, de sus tonos, creo que el _brouillé_ ese sería "pálido" o algo así precisamente. Creo haberlo visto en uno de mis diccionarios esta tarde, no recuerdo en cuál.
-


----------



## Marcelot

Bien sabido es, que los hombres no sabemos nada de eso , pero.. ¿de aquello sabemos?  .

No Dom, el "teint brouillé" no se refiere a ese maquillaje mortecino del que hablas.


----------



## Mariarayen

Creo que tienes que leer bien la diferenciación que hace Eva María, turbio y turbado no es lo mismo, turbado es expresión como bien dice EM. Si lo que necesitas es un tono no correspondería, quizás turbio, o ceniza como habías pensado.


----------



## Domtom

Mariarayen said:


> Creo que tienes que leer bien la diferenciación que hace Eva María, turbio y turbado no es lo mismo, turbado es expresión como bien dice EM. Si lo que necesitas es un tono no correspondería, quizás turbio, o ceniza como habías pensado.


 
Me has dejado _turbado_ con tu respuesta  . Bueno, digo esto no para hacer la gracia sino para probarte que comprendo _turbado_ como expresión de ánimo. Y una _tez turbia_ sería aquella que está alterada por algo que le quita su claridad natural, ¿no?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

De esto tampoco entiendo pero creo que lo primero que tenemos que hacer es definir qué es el *teint brouillé* y, eso, creo que *Martine* lo ha definido muy bien más arriba:



> _*Un teint brouillé no depende de nada más que del estado de salud de una persona y suele ser el resultado de un estómago barbouillé*. (por enfermedad o resaca )*_


 
_**barbouillé: revuelto*_


A partir de ahí debemos olvidarnos de la palabra brouillé y buscar _teces_ -como dice *Domtom*- o _caras_ con un calificativo que exprese ese aspecto característico que deja el empacho o la juerga mal digerida...

A mí, ahora, no se me ocurre ninguna. Confío en vosotros...


----------

